# Need help with some slider parts !



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I recently acquired a Traynor Group three CV head and it came with all the sliders broken.










They still work but a pain to move.










So I broke it open to see If this would be a simple fix.

First off, the chassis does not have normal screws... let me tell you that these small plastic fasteners to hold the covers are a real stupid design Idea !!! I`m positive that Pete did not know about this stupid design flaw... grrrr A real pain to break open the head... 

here is inside.










this is the slider board, its held by 3 pins that are glued.... 










here is the other side of the board.

My head did not have the schematic so contacted Yorkville, Guy replied very quickly, no parts available from them and he sent me the schematic.

The schematic confirmed that these are the same as on the Mono block 2 , these are all 10K sliders.

Any body here ever needed to change one ? any place to get proper replacement parts. any part number ?

TIA


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

If you are willing to put the time in, they can be disassembled and repaired.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> If you are willing to put the time in, they can be disassembled and repaired.



How so ? 

The slider pegs are broken off ? I would need to replace them from the inside ? Could you explain ?

I am not one that is afraid of work no matter the time that I have to put in it. Its a hobby !


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Since they're CTS, you might be able to find others that are similar with different resistance values. That would give you some replacement parts.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The slider pots can be disassembled by lifting the tabs and bending straight to remove the body...reverse order that they were assembled. Once exposed, you will be able to discover the failure and rectify. I have done it before, using requires some mechanical exercise and lubricant. It can also be performed on rotary potentiometers.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

It requires patience, dexterity and a will to complete the task.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

If time is money for you, then it would not be considered.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Sliders are notorious for contamination...low quality units may not be shielded well from contamination.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Paul Running said:


> The slider pots can be disassembled by lifting the tabs and bending straight to remove the body...reverse order that they were assembled. Once exposed, you will be able to discover the failure and rectify. I have done it before, using requires some mechanical exercise and lubricant. It can also be performed on rotary potentiometers.



OK.. I get that.

The sliders here are functional, the pegs that move them up and down are made in plastic and were snapped off at the same depth as the chassis making it difficult to move them. You need to dig in into the slots to move them.

If replacement parts for the inside was available, i would do it but I think that it would be easier to just change them altogether.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The slider casing are 74.33mm in length
The slider peg distance to move is 62.60mm on the unit itself

been looking at Mouser for parts... hard too match...

Was hoping some one had repaired a Mono Block or and Group head before and might direct me to a proper replacement... Traynor used the same 10K slider in all it heads...


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

So you need the slider tips, the black part, but the sliders work?
Contact cleaner in the sliders should loosen then up. Slider tips you might have to get creative and make new ones.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I might not be explaining myself clearly...










On the picture, the slider tip in bleu is OK. It wasn't broken, its long enough to clear the chassis once in place.

The red ones all broke, they do not clear the chassis ... so you cannot add a knob at the end...


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> I might not be explaining myself clearly...
> 
> View attachment 336927
> 
> ...


Possible to yank the good one and find someone with a 3D printer to make repros?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

ga20t said:


> Possible to yank the good one and find someone with a 3D printer to make repros?


Will have to look into that...

Im going to go to my surplus electronic store to see what they have available for sliders, they also do 3D printing for customers...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think the plastic bit will have the wiper 'arms' on them so it may be tough to 3D print.

Something I would try as I've done similar: Cut a piece of paper clip so you have a long U shaped bit. (or bend a piece of hard wire). Hold with needle-nose while heating with solder iron. Embed the 2 ends of 'U' into broken plastic stub while heating. Now you have a makeshift slider shaft that you should be able to adjust. 
You may still have to disassemble & clean and lube the slider so it moves smoothly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not too sure if these will help but...








Noble 200K Ohm Slide Potentiometer 2-1/2" Slide with Center Detent | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Noble 200K Ohm Slide Potentiometer 2-1/2" Slide with Center Detent at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca




or





PTA2043-2015DPB103 Bourns Inc. | Potentiometers, Variable Resistors | DigiKey


Order today, ships today. PTA2043-2015DPB103 – 10 kOhms 0.1W, 1/10W Through Hole Slide Potentiometer Top Adjustment Type from Bourns Inc.. Pricing and Availability on millions of electronic components from Digi-Key Electronics.




www.digikey.ca




You're looking for a linear or sliding potentiometer. For the price you might be able scavage parts from some switches to rebuild yours. They might even be swapable.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's another one.


https://canada.newark.com/bourns/pta6043-2015dpa103/potentiometer-slide-10kohm-125mw/dp/05R8049?gclid=CjwKCAiAzNj9BRBDEiwAPsL0d7lergzqH0CPX_uWAE29dkN9T5JKxAw--mz2ANdjTNg3_5-BblbP0RoCzqoQAvD_BwE&mckv=sJ7asEHCZ_dc|pcrid|436284254591|plid||kword||match||slid||product|05R8049|pgrid|106725850492|ptaid|pla-901397246856|&CMP=KNC-GCA-GEN-Shopping-NewStructure-Passive-Components


There seem to be quite a few in the 'related categories' section of the page.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Maybe these guys can help.





Potentiometers - Amp, Application | Antique Electronic Supply


Browse products from the Potentiometers category - listing products sorted by popular, page 1




www.tubesandmore.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe these guys can help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 +1 






Potentiometer - Peavey, 10kΩ, Audio, Slide, 100mm | Antique Electronic Supply


10K Audio, 100mm. Pin spacing: 4.870" x 0.191".




www.tubesandmore.com


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

100mm wont fit on the board, too long. Will have a hard time trying to fit a 80mm...

The slider casing are 74.33mm in length
The slider peg distance to move is 62.60mm on the unit itself


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

A 75 mm here ; from Electraglide link 



http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1874874.pdf?_ga=2.71511574.400752279.1605796769-1154323540.1605796769&_gac=1.226543087.1605800359.CjwKCAiAzNj9BRBDEiwAPsL0d7lergzqH0CPX_uWAE29dkN9T5JKxAw--mz2ANdjTNg3_5-BblbP0RoCzqoQAvD_BwE


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You know where you "might" find some Pierre, is on old mixing boards....especially Traynors. 
Might take a while to find the right one but probably can be bought cheap. Something like this...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> 100mm wont fit on the board, too long. Will have a hard time trying to fit a 80mm...
> 
> The slider casing are 74.33mm in length
> The slider peg distance to move is 62.60mm on the unit itself


At the cost of some of them you might be able to adapt the slider peg itself to work. nonreverb's suggestion might work but I'm not sure how "cheap" it would be especially if the mixer still works. Would be a shame to scrap one just for a few parts. Not too sure if there is a store like this near you.
That Old Retro Store Buy/Trade Stereo Equipment but the one here had a lot of stuff. Could be one near you has the parts you're looking for.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> You know where you "might" find some Pierre, is on old mixing boards....especially Traynors.
> Might take a while to find the right one but probably can be bought cheap. Something like this...
> View attachment 337022


That is a great idea since it looks like they always use the same parts on most of the products. I think I have one also... lol


----------

